# Lionel engine won't go..



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Got a call from my son....their Lionel engine will not run in either direction. It was running OK, then just stopped. The lights work, but the engine won't go.

He says the bump n go trolley is running fine on the same track.

Any ideas to pass on to my son for a possible fix?

He is in Litchfield NH....

Thanks,


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

My first suggestion is if he cannot fix it, is to get another one. Craigslist NH has plenty right now, mostly starter sets. One of these sellers is a Bill Greenwood right next door in Amherst. Visit him. He may look at and fixit and if you buy something who knows he may not charge. I have never been there or met the man. He's about i hour away from me, someday I will go there.

An average person just wants a working train around the tree. They can get stubborn and the easy out is to have another handy. If the adult is sly he can own two that are identical, and kids don't deal with a sick train. They see one running. 

The common problem is a short on the track or with any wires.
Check the reverse mechanism and make sure the drum is in one piece and rotates.
The wheels needs to turn and are not jammed by rods or broken teeth on gears.
The next set is to bench test the motor.

Now you can have fun discussing it over the phone with him.
Troubleshooting is bad enough.
Describing how to troubleshoot is worst.
Doing it through a mediator just takes the fun out.

These are my suggestions/opinions.
At this point I can only give general information because I did not have any specifics. 

This time of year this is the classic question you have asked. So what are you going to do?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It would help too if you add the engine number. 

Some have magnatraction and it could have sucked up something from the track. Check the gears, you can see them without removing the shell. If it is a steam engine.

Some have a reversing unit, the little lever sticking out of the top, tell him to work that back and forth a few times. Maybe someone knocked it in neutral?

Engines just like your car need lube to run, has it ever been serviced?

First find out the engine number. 
If the trolley runs fine it is most likely in the engine somehow.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest your son come on the forum and discuss the issue directly, it's a lot easier to solve these issues without a middleman.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

I've passed on all the info....
A bid is in on a new steam engine on ebay....
Will also check out the Amherst shop when I get to NH...

My guess?.....a ball of cat hair in the works from carpet central!

Ya'll have a Merry Christmas !


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Back on track and runnin'*

Yep, the Lionel engine had some cat hair and imitation snow all packed around an axle...a little difficult extracting it all. Runnin' fine now.
Now, if I win the Ebay auction for the replacement [not needed] who gets the engine....??


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'll be glad to take a donation if that's what you're asking.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

One of the BIG advantages of Lionel Fastrack is that unlike tubular track, the rails (and by default, the trains) are somewhat isolated from carpet for around-the-tree usage. It does help keep the motors a little cleaner and lint-free.

- Paul in AZ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Keep them both.

Big Ed and T-Man will tell you about "too many trains."

Glad to hear it's working with a simple spot-clean.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Buy some more track and have train races.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Paint one ALIEN GREEN. :thumbsup:

It probably needs lube and cleaning too.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

Didn't win the ebay auction. The "winner" ended up paying MORE than [he] could have bought the engine for if [he] had gone to the sellers hobby store website.
I suppose it is easy to get caught up in the bid process................


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Tom, you should have put this (your) new thread here to keep it all together.
Why did you start a new one?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=9569

Less confusing to members who are first viewing it and did not see your other thread.

Maybe a Mod will change it.


----------



## TOM32 (Aug 3, 2010)

It's early....I hit the wrong button? These forums can be a little confusing for OLD guys. Just look at all those little icons, arrows,...... too many options.
Life is just not simple anymore.......just look at your options with trains.

Sorry...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Good call, Ed.

Tom, I merged the two threads into one.

TJ


----------

